# Re Routers



## Staphlobob (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm giving up Comcast cable internet because of expense. My wife already has Cavalier DSL and I'm going to try & get on with her through a wireless router. 

I have a 32 bit Windows XP (Emachine T6216)
She has a 64 bit Vista Quad-core super-dooper thingy. 
My computer is on the west side of the house in the basement.
Her computer is on the east side of the house on the 2nd floor.

What kind of wireless router might some of you computer-savvy people recommend?


----------



## uberkermit (Aug 10, 2008)

This router was recommended to me by a friend who makes his living in IT.

I have had no trouble with it whatsoever, and I can certainly attest to the stability of the connection (apparently some routers are prone to dropping the connection regularly).

Another thing to consider is that this particular router is quite popular, and so there are 'howtos' on the net for setting it up for various devices (for example, the Wii)


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 10, 2008)

I have used Netgear routers, Lynksys and Dlink. I have a DIR-655. It is great.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 10, 2008)

all those are good.


----------



## lenflack (Aug 10, 2008)

I second the recommendation of the Linksys router. I spent four years as a network administrator and general tech geek, and every Linksys product I've used has been good stuff.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 10, 2008)

I also recommend you replace your DNS servers with OpenDNS.


----------



## lenflack (Aug 10, 2008)

Not to hijack the thread, but have you been using OpenDNS for long? I just looked at them through your link... Are they reliable? I'm particularly interested in the adult content blocking.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 10, 2008)

While nothing is perfect - it is excellent - make sure you add your network, then just use their presets.

my 13 year old thanked me, because it has saved him several times from an inadvertent "click".


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 10, 2008)

lenflack said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but have you been using OpenDNS for long? I just looked at them through your link... Are they reliable? I'm particularly interested in the adult content blocking.



Been using it for about a year now. Like J. D. says, nothing is perfect, but I like it better than any other service/program that I've used in the past, and you can't beat the price. I recommend letting your wife set the password(s).


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 10, 2008)

lenflack said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but have you been using OpenDNS for long? I just looked at them through your link... Are they reliable? I'm particularly interested in the adult content blocking.


 

It is excellent as a DNS and for the internet filtering. I've especially appreciated the recent category blocking expansion beyond sexual content.

In addition, you can also block specific sites that may not fall into an immoral category but that you might not want you or someone in your family to see.


----------



## lenflack (Aug 10, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Been using it for about a year now. Like J. D. says, nothing is perfect, but I like it better than any other service/program that I've used in the past, and you can't beat the price. I recommend letting your wife set the password(s).



I'll have to check into the service a bit more, but I think it may be time to switch from my RoadRunner-provided DNS. And the advice about letting my wife set the password is quite sound. 

Thanks for the info, gentlemen!


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 10, 2008)

Staphlobob said:


> I'm giving up Comcast cable internet because of expense. My wife already has Cavalier DSL and I'm going to try & get on with her through a wireless router.
> 
> I have a 32 bit Windows XP (Emachine T6216)
> She has a 64 bit Vista Quad-core super-dooper thingy.
> ...



How many square feet are we talking about here? If you live in a good sized house (5,000-6,000 sqft.) or larger, a single wireless router won't cut it. If your computers are stationary, my recommendation would be to get a Netgear Power over Ethernet adapter. 

They are absolutely the best, no muss, no fuss, just plug in to the router and bam, you're done. 

That's my


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 11, 2008)

I have two routers: a Linksys and a Bosch. The Bosch gets a lot more use and has lots of cool attachments and bits.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 11, 2008)

wha??? who is this strange poster??? from out of the blue, he comes!

Hey, brother! - 'bout time for another beer or coffee


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 11, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> Staphlobob said:
> 
> 
> > I'm giving up Comcast cable internet because of expense. My wife already has Cavalier DSL and I'm going to try & get on with her through a wireless router.
> ...



Power over ethernet? I am curious as to why?  That's normally only needed for VoIP and some WISP related gear...


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 11, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> wha??? who is this strange poster??? from out of the blue, he comes!
> 
> Hey, brother! - 'bout time for another beer or coffee



Sounds good to me.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Aug 11, 2008)

I just bought a Linksys WRT54G to place in front of my existing Vonage/Motorola VT2542 VOIP router. The problem with the VT2542 was that it cannot retain its settings following a power cycle or reboot. This was a particular problem for my wireless security. 

The WRT54G does all the heavy lifting, and the VT2542 is just for voice. 

The Linksys has the advantage of being able to run a number of open firmwares like DD-WRT and Tomato. I configured mine with Tomato 1.21 and it seems to be working well. It supports QOS so I can give priority to the voice connection on the VT2542. I can get adequate wireless coverage throughout my house.


----------



## Staphlobob (Aug 11, 2008)

Linksys it is. Thanks for the help.

(BTW, the house is kind of small so distance shouldn't be a problem.)


----------



## Staphlobob (Aug 11, 2008)

Just got the Lynksys. Working fine. 

Thanks.


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have the PC 890 with the added plunge base. Works great. Also bought the PC 7518 for the table. Perfect for raised panels.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 12, 2008)

Hee, hee, hee.


----------

